# Angeln im Mossø



## barchetta666 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hat schonmal jemand von Euch im Mossø in Dänemark geangelt? Ich fahre am 10.06.06 an die Ostseite des Mossø´s. Was kann man da angeln?


----------



## FunWorld (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hallo,

ich weiß von Barsch, Aal, Zander und Hecht. Angeblich Seeforellen.

Weitere Infos findest Du hier:http://www.angler-online.anglerwebs.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

und hier mit Artenübersicht:http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/info/fiskevand/Aarhus_Amt/mossoe/

oder hier:http://www.cofman.de/danemark/aktivitaten/angelgewasser/nordjutland/angeln-in-mossoe.html

evtl. aktuelle Fangberichte hier:http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=rapporter&menu=Forside&mode2=fangstdato&kategori=S%F8%2FMosefiskeri&orderby=fangstdato+DESC&vaelg=05

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen!?

Gruß

FunWorld :g


----------



## MefoProf (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

So weit ich weiss, kann man im Mossø nur von dem Campingplatz (wenn man dort übernachtet) und zwei öffentlich zugänglichen Stellen (frei) fischen. Diese findest du hier http://www.friluftskortet.dk/details.asp?list=11,112&showmap=true&QueryString=num%3D1%26cat%3D104%26ft%3D11%5F104%252C%2B7%5F104%26d103%3D103%26showmap%3Dtrue%26amt%3D226%26CenterMapX%3D11%252C8916109610421%26CenterMapY%3D56%252C2550032291441%26OldZoomLevel%3D0%26dynX%3D%26dynY%3D%26klik%3DRadio0%26zoomlevel%3D0%26SM%5FFrifiskerier%3Don%26SM%5FBetalingsfiskerier%3Don%26dyn%2Ex%3D80%26dyn%2Ey%3D164&temaid=&tema=False


----------



## barchetta666 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hi Leute,

wollte Euch mal berichten was so in Mossø ging. 

Zunächst haben wir uns erstmal über die Tiefen des Sees informiert und danach unser Equipment sorgsam ausgewählt. Also ging es in den Angelladen. Wir haben uns dann mit Wobblern und Gummifischen verschiedener Größen ausgestattet und passende Schnurstärken eingepackt. Für die Köfi Angelei haben wir uns entsprechend mit feinem Geschirr und Futter eingedeckt. 

In Dänemark angekommen waren wir beeindruckt von der Größe des Sees und waren froh, dass wir unser Echolot (nach Tipps aus dem Board - danke nochmal!) eingepackt hatten.

Am ersten Tag wollten wir erstmal für Köderfisch sorgen und sind unzählige Stellen im See ufernah abgefahren. Nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts ist da passiert und wir bekamen schon eine leise Vorahnung, dass es hier nicht einfach werden würde. Die Angelei auf Köderfische kann man in diesem See (fast ohne jeglichen Unterwasebewuchs) getrost vergessen und wir fragen uns im nachhinein, was die Raubfische in diesem See eigentlich fressen... 

Also wechselten wir abends unsere Strategie und fingen an, in der Mitte des Sees (22m) im Mittelwasser zu schleppen. Es dauerte knapp 5min bis der erste Ruck durch die Rute ging und wir drillten einen 55 Zander an Board des kleinen Ruderbootes. Noch glaubten wir an Glück, dass es so blitzartig eingeschlagen hat. Im Laufe der Woche stellte sich allerdings heraus, dass wir immer wieder auf die selben Wobbler extrem schnell fingen.

Mit dem Wissen des ersten Tages gingen wir also nächsten Tages (3 Zander in 1std) wieder auf die Jagd. Nachdem wir tagsüber nochmals auf Köfi versucht hatten fingen wir ca. gegen 19.00 an zu schleppen. Beider Ruten wurden mit einem Rapalla 9m ca. 15cm in grellen Farben ausgestattet. Und dann ging das Spiel los...

Im Schnelldurchlauf zappelte es in den Ruten und wir holten 12 Zander innerhalb von 2std. raus die eine Größe zwischen 54 und 87cm hatten. Einige kleinere aber maßige Zander haben wir schon an diesem Tag zurückgesetzt.

In den Folgetagen haben wir dann nur noch Zander über 60cm behlaten, da es einfach zu viel wurde und wir ja schließlich nur das mitnehmen wollten, was man auch wirklich verwerten kann. 

Wir haben auch mit großen Gummfischen gefangen, aber die Rapallas waren einfach unschlagbar! Alles in allem haben wir in der Woche ca. 80 Zander gefangen, wovon wir aber nur 36 mitgenommen oder gegessen haben. 

Der See scheint komplett überzandert zu sein und die Frage ist wirklich wovon die sich ernähren... Trotzdem wir ca. 70% unserer Zeit mit der Friedfischangelei verbracht haben, haben wir nicht einen einzigen Biss gehabt. Fraglich ist an diesem See zudem auch, warum eine unzählige Menge an toter Brassen auf dem See treiben, was sicher nicht für einen gesunden See spricht. Mit den besagten Forellen war auch nichts. Andere Angler haben in der ganzen Woche auch nichts außer Zander gefangen, allerdings mit einer sehr schwachen Ausbeute :q (haben alle nur auf Wurm oder Köfi probiert, bzw. später mit den falschen Gummifischen geschleppt)

Ein krasses Zanderrevier, das auf jedenfall für eine Menge Spass gesorgt hat. Wichtig ist, ein Echolot und die richtigen Wobbler einzupacken und nehmt auch gutes Wetter und viel Bier mit!

PS: Wir werden Weltmeister!

Anbei ein paar Bilder...

Gruß,

barchetta666 und Zanderstruck


----------



## MefoProf (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Danke für den schönen und aufschlussreichen Bericht. Hechte scheinen dort aber auch vorzukommen. Habe vor kurzem diesen Fangbericht (neben diversen Zanderfängen) gefunden:
http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?vand=&mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=42390&vaelg=05&actper=

Das mit den toten Brassen ist ja wirklich merkwürdig. Habe selber des öfteren im Sommer ähnliches in den Seen um Silkeborg beobachten können, die ja mit dem Mossö in Verbindung stehen. Was hatten die Zander denn im Magen?


----------



## FunWorld (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

@ barchetta666

Sehr schöner Bericht....

Kanst Du mir evtl. etwas zu den Hütten auf dem Campingplatz sagen? Kühlschrank #g , Küche und Ausstattung?

Werde in der ersten August Woche dort für 3 Tage Fischen...

FunWorld


----------



## barchetta666 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hi FunWorld,
dazu kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da wir uns ein Ferienhaus am See gemietet hatten. Den Campingplatz haben wir nichtmal gesehen (obwohl wir den ganzen See abgerudert sind #c ).

Schöne Grüße,
barchetta666


----------



## onze (29. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

jo nice nice,
hab da auch mal geangelt...und ne seeforelle gefange(zusätzlich barsch en masse) aber keinen einzigen zander:/


----------



## zander räuber (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*



barchetta666 schrieb:


> Hi FunWorld,
> dazu kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da wir uns ein Ferienhaus am See gemietet hatten. Den Campingplatz haben wir nichtmal gesehen (obwohl wir den ganzen See abgerudert sind #c ).
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> barchetta666


 

Moin barchetta666#h !
Kannst Du mir vielleicht den Vermieter mitteilen (Über PN) . 
Würde gerne dieses Jahr im Sommer auch dort hinfahren. Wie schaut das mit einem selbst mitgebrachten Boot aus muss man das mit einer Nummer versehen?. Ist das richtig?
Habe mir schon ein Wolf gesucht (was an Ferienhäuser in der nähe betrift ).
hat mir gut gefallen Dein Bericht. Im Herbst fahren wir dan zum Hummelnsee in Schweden. Haben ein Haus dort auf einer kleinen Insel. Kennt jemand den Hummelnsee? Es war ein Bericht in der Anglwoche letztes Jahr. Es ist jemand aus meiner Gegend der das Haus dort Vermietet. Werde dan auch mal Berichten was ich an Hechten, Zander (der aber nicht so viel vor kommt), Barschen etc. gefangem habe. Haben ein Boot was wir benutzen dürfen (mein Echolot werde ich mitnehmen).
GRUß,
Markus


----------



## Zanderstruck (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hey wo sind die 4 Rheinländer abgeblieben? Maurice, Jürgen, Jörg und Stefan? Ihr müsst hier mal Euren Lachsfang eintragen. #h
Äh übrigens, diesmal gabs neben Zandern auch andere Fischarten in diesem See. Die Zander sind aber mit Abstand die wahnsinnigsten geschuppten Kollegen da drin. Prost!


----------



## dadaak (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Tach zusammen, 
schön euch hier zu finden! 
Die Rheinländer werden dem Mossø im kommenden Jahr natürlich wieder einen Besuch abstatten. 

Ab dem 16.Mai gehts wieder mit dem Ruderboot raus! 

Ihr seid nicht zufällig auch in der Zeit dort!?
Vielleicht gibt es ja sonst noch Mossø-Begeisterte aus dieser Community, die in dieser Zeit dort anzutreffen sind?!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zanderstruck (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Moin Moin,

tja wir schreiben hier nicht gerade regelmäßig....
Wir fahren auch - aber diesmal können wir leider erst sehr spät im Jahr hinfahren, so im August. Mal sehen ob da überhaupt noch was geht. Wahrscheinlich buchen wir sogar Euer damaliges Haus, sieht zumindest irgendwie so aus auf den Fotos. Also Petri Heil und viel Spass. Lasst uns was im See.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Chrisi_66 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hi,
wir sind jetzt gerade am See und haben wenig Ueberblick.
Bis auf eine Tiefenkarte aus der Touristeninformation sind wir sehr hilflos. Unser Ruderboot ist defekt und wir wissen nicht wo wir ein neues Boot (mit Echolot) leihen koennten.
Kennt jemand einen Verleih?

Gruss Chris

P.S. Daenische Tastatur


----------



## DonMuff (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Mossø*

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos zum angeln im See ? 
Habe im August nen Haus direkt am östlichen teil des Sees gebucht , leider ohne Boot...
Denke den ein oder anderen Hecht wird man kriegen...werden noch Zander gefangen?  Man findet ja recht wenig Infos im Netz. ..


----------

